# Swollen Baby Leopard Tortoise



## Badkneesbond (Mar 30, 2016)

My little guy has been eating like crazy lately. The past three days he's been eating a weeks worth of food each day. His skin around his neck and head is a bit swollen. His back legs seem a bit swollen as well.

I've been feeding mostly dandelion greens, collard greens and bit of romaine and red leaf lettuce from the spring mix. Some crushed Mazuri and repti cal sprinkled on top. Not sure if he is swollen because of huge appetite lately or if it's something else. He has been drinking and basking. I have a T5 across the tank and verified good UVB measurements with a solar meter from zoomed. Temps have been no lower than 80, might have been a bit warmer these last few days and at most an 85 ambient temp. around 98 in the hot spot.

What does swollen skin signify? It does seem like water retention. I've only noticed it today and I watch these guys like a hawk.








.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Mar 30, 2016)

His head has also been looking a bit powdery lately. Like he stuck his head in the calcium but there is no way it's that.


----------



## wellington (Mar 30, 2016)

Not sure what would make him swollen. I do know that the calcium should not be used every day. Only a small pinch 1-2 times a week. Too much can be as bad as too little. 
See if others feels if he is swollen or just over weight, which is not common in little ones.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Mar 30, 2016)

wellington said:


> Not sure what would make him swollen. I do know that the calcium should not be used every day. Only a small pinch 1-2 times a week. Too much can be as bad as too little.
> See if others feels if he is swollen or just over weight, which is not common in little ones.



He has eaten like a crazy tort lately, I could just be paranoid. If it doesn't go down, I'll take him to a vet for a fecal test.


----------



## Hector108 (Mar 30, 2016)

Since you say legs are swollen also it could be kidney problems. You should take it to the vet just to be sure


----------



## Hector108 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have no clue why the neck is swollen. My best guess would be that it inhaled some irritant dust particles and that caused a buildup of interstitial fluids around the neck


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2016)

Dandelion greens makes their urine dark. So maybe it has something to do with the kidneys, like hector suggested.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Mar 30, 2016)

Hector108 said:


> I have no clue why the neck is swollen. My best guess would be that it inhaled some irritant dust particles and that caused a buildup of interstitial fluids around the neck



I'll keep an eye out. He had a huge poop today so I'll take it to the vet for a check just to be sure. He is still eating like crazy and can still hide in his shell.


----------



## Hector108 (Mar 31, 2016)

Good luck to you and your little guy!


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 1, 2016)

Went to a decent vet and the fecal came back fine. They are doing a culture for RI and suspect a small infection. If something grows in the culture they will give a wide spectrum antibiotic and not baytril. Vet chastised me for saying I didn't want him on baytril  and gave me a ten minute lecture on Internet articles and why baytril has its place.

I'll give an update when I get one. Thanks for the help, hopefully they see something.


----------



## deadheadvet (Apr 2, 2016)

I would be reluctant to put this tortoise on antibiotics based on the edema. Unless there is overt evidence of URI, I would refrain from antibiotics. Baytril should only be given orally ( especially with this size tortoise) I had a similar issue with a very young radiated tortoise. I separated the tortoise from all the others and made sure it was eating well. Add more soaked Mazuri to the diet and see how it goes. Can't do blood work with such a small tortoise so he how it goes.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 2, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> I would be reluctant to put this tortoise on antibiotics based on the edema. Unless there is overt evidence of URI, I would refrain from antibiotics. Baytril should only be given orally ( especially with this size tortoise) I had a similar issue with a very young radiated tortoise. I separated the tortoise from all the others and made sure it was eating well. Add more soaked Mazuri to the diet and see how it goes. Can't do blood work with such a small tortoise so he how it goes.



Thanks, I'll try and sneak some extra Mazuri but he is quite picky about eating Mazuri. I'm stressed about the antibiotics. His nose is running quite a bit now. I'm hoping an oral method of antibiotics is possible because i know I could get him to eat an entire leaf soaked in it. His appetite has been great. Vet will call tomorrow and I'll ask about the options.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 3, 2016)

It's an RI and the vet prescribed Fortaz. Sucks having to poke him myself but I'd rather do it than have a nurse do it. I injected this afternoon and he was not happy. Took off to his corner immediately and hid for a while. I was happy to see him eating 30 minutes later. Fingers crossed, thirteen more to go :-(


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 8, 2016)

Small update... I decided to stop injecting the little guy. He was not happy and it stresses him out pretty bad. I was able to get six injections done and he no longer has a runny nose and there is no more swelling. His appetite is up and eating nicely, seems to have a new found love for vitamin soaked dandelion leaves 

It's finally into the 70's here and he's getting much needed sun. I can see what people mean when they say it's vital for a healthy hatchling. 

One question I have is... how hot is too hot for hatchlings. Due to the warmer weather the heat is getting up to the low 90s for the ambient temps. He seems okay with it but I worry it might dry him out. Humidity is around 70-75 inside his enclosure.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is a picture, you can see that the swelling has gone way down.


----------



## Hector108 (Apr 8, 2016)

Badkneesbond said:


> Small update... I decided to stop injecting the little guy. He was not happy and it stresses him out pretty bad. I was able to get six injections done and he no longer has a runny nose and there is no more swelling. His appetite is up and eating nicely, seems to have a new found love for vitamin soaked dandelion leaves
> 
> It's finally into the 70's here and he's getting much needed sun. I can see what people mean when they say it's vital for a healthy hatchling.
> 
> One question I have is... how hot is too hot for hatchlings. Due to the warmer weather the heat is getting up to the low 90s for the ambient temps. He seems okay with it but I worry it might dry him out. Humidity is around 70-75 inside his enclosure.



You should have finished all the treatment. I know that it hurts you to see him suffer, but it's for his health. If treatment is not finished it may not go away. It may seem like he is good with just six. But it is not over. And yeah hatchlings need alot of natural sunlight.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 9, 2016)

I would guess, just like with humans, if you don't finish the antibiotic, the bugs can and do build up a resistance to it. Not a good thing. Plus,even though the symptoms my be gone, it does not mean the infection is totally cleared. You should always complete an antibiotic prescription. More harm can be done by not completing it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 9, 2016)

Hector108 said:


> You should have finished all the treatment. I know that it hurts you to see him suffer, but it's for his health. If treatment is not finished it may not go away. It may seem like he is good with just six. But it is not over. And yeah hatchlings need alot of natural sunlight.



It wasn't an easy choice but he was on the brink of death after the last shot. He literally didn't move from his spot for an entire day. If he were eating and moving then I wouldn't have stopped but there were a few times I thought he was dead.


----------



## Sara G. (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounds like if he was having such an extreme reaction to the meds then he might've been getting too much or something like that.
But honestly, I would just think that he was trying to keep himself away from the "predator" that might've been hurting him (the needle for the injections).
But I agree that you should've finished the meds.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Apr 22, 2016)

Update: no runny nose, eating like a champ and runs around outside like crazy.


----------



## jockma (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad he's doing well! I strongly suggest insisting on oral antibiotics next time (IF you need antibiotics again, fingers crossed you don't ). Virtually every antibiotic used for torts comes in oral form. If he's eating normally you can just stick the syringe in their mouth and inject it quickly and painlessly. Pills can be hidden in food or just popped in their mouths while they're getting ready to take a bite. It's a lot less risky than poking him, and a LOT less painful and stressful for the tort, even if you have to force their mouth open to dose them.


----------

